# Windows 2000 Professional - Ports freigeben



## areacomp (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich nutze Windows 2000 Professional und möchte gern einige bestimmte Ports freigeben um eingehende Verbindungen TCP-UDP nutzen zu können.
Ich vermute mal, dass die Einstellung irgendwo in der  Computerverwaltung des Systems vorgenommen wird. Aber wo genau das weiss ich nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2004)

Meine Glaskugel ist schon wieder in der Werkstatt.
Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, was du meinst. Wenn du keine Firewall installiert hast, sind alle Ports freigegeben.
Oder willst du vom Internet auf deinen Rechner zugreifen?
Kannst du uns einmal nähere Informationen geben?


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Es kann sein, dass du über bestimmte Ports nicht zugreifen kannst, weil dein Internetprovider diese gesperrt hat.


----------

